# FLASHLIGHT TOOLS



## tabetha (Feb 8, 2018)

Where might I be able to buy the two pronged tool that unscrews the inside switches etc on the flashlights ?
I have two lights I am going to mod along with a floody area light that is using a 220/240 volt CFL bulb but powered by 12v battery of 12a/h so should be well good once on LED.
thanks for any help,


----------



## zespectre (Feb 8, 2018)

I think you are looking for retaining ring pliers, sometimes called "snap ring" pliers. At least that is what I use most of the time.

I have an interchangeable head set like this...






I know some people use small needle nose pliers or even fine point tweezers if the ring is small enough.
I've also seen a brake caliper tool that has a really long "nose" like this...


----------



## tabetha (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi,
Thanks for the reply, I have all those tools as am a car nut(sierra cosworth) and didn't think about them, I would need to seriously need to grind a few down I have those in the piccies, but also a expanding compass type circlip tool that has interchangeable prongs, I just thought there would be specific flashlight ones as some of these esp on smaller cell sizes are seriously small.
Thanks for kicking my brain into gear with this idea will buy a cheapy set and get modding, once again thanks from across the pond


----------



## zespectre (Feb 9, 2018)

I've also used these (see link) tweezers on some of the smaller lights. Of course you can't torque on them very hard but usually you don't need to.


----------



## archimedes (Feb 9, 2018)

Stout tweezers can sometimes work for especially tiny light engines, too


----------



## tabetha (Feb 10, 2018)

It's annoying as presumably the makers of the various brands of flashlights use tools for quickness if nothing else, would be nice to find who makes these, I have seen nearly suitable tools used for watch case back opening.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Feb 10, 2018)

I've used embroidery needles for a really small Matchbox Instruments flashlight, holding the pair of them with needle nose pliers initially. Hopefully you will find the best solution for you.


----------



## tabetha (Feb 11, 2018)

A friend of a friend is making me adjustable tool, bit costly but will be good he makes tooling for trimming carbon F1 moulds where me mate is 1 of the managers at, found out he also makes working model steam locos in his shed, so very happy but need to wait about one month!!
thanks for every ones input


----------



## archimedes (Feb 11, 2018)

tabetha said:


> A friend of a friend is making me adjustable tool, bit costly but will be good he makes tooling for trimming carbon F1 moulds where me mate is 1 of the managers at, found out he also makes working model steam locos in his shed, so very happy but need to wait about one month!!
> thanks for every ones input



It would be great to see a photo of that custom tool, if you would be willing to post one after you receive it


----------



## gadget_lover (Feb 11, 2018)

One drawback to snap ring pliers and the like is the tendency to slip out of the shallow holes and scratch the part.

When I was doing some work on a batch of lights i'd usually make a one off wrench from a slug of aluminum, milling off the end but leaving nubs that fit into the holes. They seldom slip even if the part is stuck.


----------



## Dry-cell (Aug 1, 2018)

Try using a nail punch to screw/unscrew the retaining ring. The ones I have are from Stanley and are encased in rubber. For my ThruNite Archer 1A V3 i use a 1/32" (Stanley 58-911 - 1/32).


----------



## yazkaz (Aug 3, 2018)

@tabetha
Depending on your light type, you'll have to shop around
Snap ring pliers and needlenose pliers are available in different sizes and configurations (straight, angled etc.).

For my flashlight applications I have one small-size snap ring plier and two needlenose pliers (different tip sizes and lengths) for switch maintenance. I may consider purchasing a few more depending on situation.


----------



## yazkaz (Aug 3, 2018)

gadget_lover said:


> One drawback to snap ring pliers and the like is the tendency to slip out of the shallow holes and scratch the part.
> When I was doing some work on a batch of lights i'd usually make a one off wrench from a slug of aluminum, milling off the end but leaving nubs that fit into the holes. They seldom slip even if the part is stuck.


Exactly. But not everyone has the expertise of making such custom tools, nor do they know where they could find help (eg. with a metal fabricator workshop).

I learned this experience dearly when I was managing (and disassembling) Surefire's Z57/61 E-series tailcap assy. One such tailcap's retainer ring failed to unscrew and eventually the needlenose pliers scratched the host pretty badly. In the end a custom tool was made (from a metal fabricator) to tackle this very task. Subsequently I had a few more of the same tool made. Even though it's only good for one task it's still considered good investment IMO.


----------

